# The Spurs aren't young -- and they aren't panicking



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

> *The Spurs aren't young -- and they aren't panicking*
> 
> No contender in the East is nearly so frightening as San Antonio is in the West. The Spurs hold the third-best record in the league with an All-Star trio aged 30 (Tim Duncan), 29 (Manu Ginobili) and 26 (Tony Parker). And yet there is a growing sense that they are too old, that the younger, livelier Mavericks and Suns have passed them by.
> 
> ...


I usually don't agree with Sports Illustrated articles but this one is dead on. We have never had a young team, instead prefering to depend on veteran leadership to help us in the playoffs. It's a formula that has had too much success in the past, and it's not time for panic mode yet.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

true true


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

The Spurs are getting old and if they aren't careful the Spurs will be a lottery team in a few years. The team is really showing their age.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

they're not panicking because they dont have the energy.

its like the old guy on your block that gets angry. instead of chasing you down the block, you just shakes his fist at you because he's old, he cant chase you. for the spurs, chasing would be analogous to panicking


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

true true


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

I am wondering if the Spurs continue the way there are playing right now, if Popovich will be on the hot seat. Some trades are going to have to be made.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

iceman44 said:


> I am wondering if the Spurs continue the way there are playing right now, if Popovich will be on the hot seat. Some trades are going to have to be made.



Popovich would have to endure a few losing seasons before they even think to put him on the hot seat. 


And I still believe the Spurs will be there near the end, and a tough out for anyone, even if they don't make a move.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We're definitely not catching Dallas or Phoenix in the regular season anymore, but I know we can still beat them in a seven game series. If that Manu foul wouldn't have happened in game 7, no one would be talking doom and gloom. We still have the same team as last year (Elson/Fabricio taking Nazr/Rasho's place). The Mavs and Suns are better this year, but they're not THAT much better.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

I'm not seeing much that says we can beat Dallas in a seven game series anymore. They might only be slightly better, but we're pretty clearly worse than last year.


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

:no: :no: :no: Well we're 8 1/2 behind Dallas and sinking fast. We're not too far out of 3rd place either.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We better beat the Nets and Detroit or I will give up all hope on a championship this year.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i think we should get rid of beno, add kevin willis, john starks and a t-rex so we can become the oldest team in the history of sports


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hi im new said:


> i think we should get rid of beno, *add kevin willis*, john starks and a *t-rex* so we can become the oldest team in the history of sports


redundant?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

LOL, no! a real t-rex, we can find the dna and make him just like in jurassic park, then when hes at old age we can eat him


----------

